# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Συνδεση Πληκτρολογίου -Access Control

## haf

Γεια σε ολους,

θελω να τοποθετήσω ενα πληκτρολόγιο-access control που να απελευθερώνει το ηλεκτρικό κυπρι της εξωτερικής πόρτας και να λειτουργει παράλληλα με το κουμπί του θυροτηλεφωνου.

To θυροτηλεφωνο και το κυπρι λειτουργούν με 5 και 12 volt αντίστοιχα ενω τώρα ελέγχω την τροφοδοσία του κυπρι μέσω του ρελε του θυροτηλεφωνου.

μπορει καποιος να με βοηθήσει στην συνδεση?  
Παραθέτω το σχεδιάγραμμα του πληκτρολογίου και τις συνδέσεις του..

ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι θες να κανεις για δικη σου διευκολυνση.
Απο το + και το ΝΟ θα οπλιζεις ενα ρελε που θα δινει ταση στο κυπρι.προσοχη το κυπρι δουλευει με ac .φανταζομαι οτι αφου βλεπεις το ρελε του να βαλεις αλλο ενα παραλληλα με το πηνιο απο το keypad.

----------


## haf

> Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι θες να κανεις για δικη σου διευκολυνση.
> Απο το + και το ΝΟ θα οπλιζεις ενα ρελε που θα δινει ταση στο κυπρι.προσοχη το κυπρι δουλευει με ac .φανταζομαι οτι αφου βλεπεις το ρελε του να βαλεις αλλο ενα παραλληλα με το πηνιο απο το keypad.



το κυπρι που εχω δουλεύει και με 12volt DC

χωρις ρελε μπορω να οπλισω απευθείας το κυπρι απο τις εξόδους του πληκτρολογίου?

----------


## vasilllis

> το κυπρι που εχω δουλεύει και με 12volt DC
> 
> χωρις ρελε μπορω να οπλισω απευθείας το κυπρι απο τις εξόδους του πληκτρολογίου?



ναι,απο τα ιδια καλωδια που σου ειπα.
Βαλε και μια διοδο σε καθε + να μην εχεις επιστρεφομενα ρευματα απο καθε παροχη στην αλλη.
τα μειον τωρα ειναι.
1.δεν ξερουμε τι ισχυ αντεχει το πληκτρολογιο.
2.τα επιστρεφομενα ρευματα απο τις δυο παροχες.

ΥΓ εγω δεν θα το εκανα παντως χωρις ρελε.

----------


## haf

ευχαριστω, βοηθήσες αρκετά.

Μπορει να δεις αν η συνδεσμολογια με χρήση ρελε ειναι οκ?
ImageUploadedByTapatalkHD1407996546.195376.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

> ευχαριστω, βοηθήσες αρκετά.
> 
> Μπορει να δεις αν η συνδεσμολογια με χρήση ρελε ειναι οκ?
> ImageUploadedByTapatalkHD1407996546.195376.jpg



Απο το keypad στο ρελε δεν θα παρεμβαλεις καννενα καλωδιο(σβησε την μικρη την γεφυρουλα διπλα στο χ που εχεις κανει).Επισης βαλε και μια διοδο στο πηνιο του ρελε(οπως το σχεδιακι που αναρτησες ).

----------


## haf

τελικά τα κατάφερα, ευχαριστω.

εκανα το παρακατω και κράτησα σημειώσεις αφου με τα καλωδια γινόταν πανικός...

αν υπαρχει καποιο σχόλιο..
ImageUploadedByTapatalkHD1408029418.134619.jpg

----------


## leonidasgr2003

Καλημέρα, τελικά μπορεί να δουλέψει παράλληλα με το θυροτηλεφωνο; Μου ειπαν σε μαγαζί οτι χρειάζεται ειδικό πληκτρολόγιο και όχι αυτο γιατι μπορεί/θα καει το θυροτηλεφωνο ή το πληκτρολόγιο μολις πατήσει κάποιος το κουμπί θυροτηλεφωνου

----------


## leonidasgr2003

> τελικά τα κατάφερα, ευχαριστω.
> 
> εκανα το παρακατω και κράτησα σημειώσεις αφου με τα καλωδια γινόταν πανικός...
> 
> αν υπαρχει καποιο σχόλιο..
> ImageUploadedByTapatalkHD1408029418.134619.jpg



Λειτουργεί κανονικά παράλληλα ή προκλήθηκε βλαβη;

----------


## haf

> Λειτουργεί κανονικά παράλληλα ή προκλήθηκε βλαβη;



Λειτουργεί μια χαρά 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

